# [SUCHE] JavaScript Buch für Umsteiger



## Fab1 (18. Jan 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da JavaScript ja immer ein sehr heikles Thema hier im Forum ist, habe ich mir gedacht ich poste dieses Thema lieber erst einmal hier direkt im Unterforum und nicht im Bücherforum.
Nachdem ich nun meine Ausbildung erfolgreich beendet habe, darf ich JavaScript lernen, da ich es für die neue Arbeitsstelle benötige.

Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten *JavaScript Buch für Umsteiger*. 

Ich hab bisher absolut keine Vorkenntnisse in JavaScript. Am besten wäre ein Buch, das die grundlegenden Themen, die es in jeder Sprache gibt (Schleifen, If etc) nicht künstlich in die Länge zieht. Wie es bei JavaScript Head First der Fall ist, wenn man den Amazon Rezensionen glauben schenken darf.

Ich bin mir sicher, der ein oder andere von Euch stand auch schon mal vor dem Problem und ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

Als Sprache bevorzuge ich *Deutsch*, wobei *Englisch *auch kein Problem ist, solange die Sprache einfach gehalten ist.

Ich freue mich auf ein paar nette und hoffentlich hilfreiche Antworten.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Evil-Devil (18. Jan 2013)

Meine eindeutige Empfehlung:
Das Beste an JavaScript: Amazon.de: Douglas Crockford, Peter Klicman: Bücher

Ist alles wichtige drin das man wissen sollte. Der Rest kommt aus der Erfahrung.


----------



## Fab1 (18. Jan 2013)

Über weitere Antworten und vielleicht auch Meinungen würde ich mich natürlich freuen.


----------



## Tobse (18. Jan 2013)

Ich hab JavaScript (vor 5 Jahren oder so :O) mit diesem Buch gelernt. Dort wird der Grundsyntax und die Funktion schnell geklärt und man kann damit die Logik die man aus anderen Sprachen kennt leicht übertragen. Das ist aber von 2007 und bezieht sich wenig auf die coolen neuen Dinge wie jQuery, daher musste ich mir vieles durch Erfahrung erarbeiten. Aber das ist bei allen Büchern und Sprachen so, denke ich. Der Mix machts


----------



## xehpuk (19. Jan 2013)

Professional JavaScript for Web Developers

Habe ich selbst noch nicht gelesen, wäre aber wohl meine erste Wahl, wenn ich mich mit JavaScript beschäftigen wollte.
Ist laut Autor und Rezensenten (alle 23 US-Bewertungen mit 5 Sternen) für Umsteiger aus anderen Sprachen wie eben auch Java geeignet.


----------

